# Change php to jpg



## JohnBirch (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm using an old and very basic graphics program called Microsoft Home Publishing, that's normally adequate for my elementary needs. After laying down a montage of eight JPG photos for a Christmas letter on a sheet of letter paper, the file format for those combined pictures turned out to be not JPG but PHP.

I called the printer I normally use, and he said he could only handle JPG pics. It took me a long time to do all the picture overlaps (and underlaps), the captions, etc., so I'm loath to start the job all over again.

Can anyone please advise?

I'm using Vista Business.

John Birch
New York City



PS: Sorry about the tiny type. The Fonts and Sizes options don't seem to work.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Can you select all, copy and then paste into MS paint or some other graphics program then save as a jpg? Can you show us a screenprint of what it looks like?


----------



## JohnBirch (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank a lot, Tasmanian Devil Lady. I'll try it. Do mean you want me to send you a scan of the actual document? At present I can't even e-mail, copy or Send it, but I could scan and send if it helps.

John in NYC


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

is there any 'export' option under the file or edit menu's? if so what formats?

EDIT: what options are there under the file 'save as'?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i've also been reading that microsoft digital image starter can open and save .php files in other formats. here is a link to download a trial version if you have no options using home publishing.


----------



## quirkyspider (Nov 16, 2008)

another option may be to display your montage on screen and take a screen shot. there are quite a few screen shot utilities available for free.
I use faststone capture which saves as png, but is easily converted to jpg.


----------

